# Acknowledging other cyclists?



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm new to the sport, was going up a hill a group of teen passed me not one even nodded to me. On motorcycles you usually wave to the other rider, nothing crazy just simple stick your hand out under the handlebars and eye contact. Seems like bikers who have an awful opinion may be the nicer crowd, or is there something that I'm missing?


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm new also and ride in an area that has a mix of riders from the mom and dad with kids to the serious riders focused on there workouts. I try not to interfere with the serious by holding my line and not waving since they are concentrating on there routine/workout. For the others I will give a the appropriate greeting.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

are you really bummed out about this? depending on where you ride you could pass literally hundreds of riders in a 2-3hr ride. would you really wave to every one of them? half the time i don't even wave to people i know.


----------



## theplumber (Apr 18, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> are you really bummed out about this? depending on where you ride you could pass literally hundreds of riders in a 2-3hr ride. would you really wave to every one of them? half the time i don't even wave to people i know.


Great remark. I figured this out after I went out for my fist run up a bike path, the serious didn't budge to respond to my friendly gesture, but the dude on a beater mtb responded. Smile


----------



## RB Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

For better or worse, road cyclists are not a wave-happy bunch. When it comes to acknowledging other cyclists, I employ the golden rule. If you really want a wave, be the guy that goes around waving...if you ride the same circuit/area long enough, your greeting could become contagious.

Personally, I give a slight nod that says "I see you."


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I always nod or verbally say hi, bikers respond better to this than waving and it doesn't slow ya down!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

somehow, somewhere...someone is not waving.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

I generally nod if I catch their eye. If not I don't worry about it.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I usually acknowledge the other riders in our area. Most of the time, they respond positively. Even the ones who are definitely out for a serious training ride have acknowledged my wave.

My wave usually consists of moving my fingers and nodding.

It takes nothing to do this and it makes the ride more pleasant. Hey, I even wave to drivers who yield for me.

The other day, I was on a MUT at a road crossing. There was a driver who went out of her way to let me continue my ride, so I waved to her. There were a couple of MTBers on the other side who waved back enthusiastically. I kindly told them that my original wave was for the car, but they were welcome to it. We all laughed at that and rode on.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Meh... In general, I wave to people I know personally or are wearing the same kit as me (I ride for a collegiate team, so there is at least some connection to people wearing the kit). Other than that, people other than excited little kids don't get waves. 

Disclaimer: my rides start in Manhattan. If I waved to everyone I saw on a bike, my arms would fall off by the time I got to the real beginning of my ride. If I'm out in the middle of nowhere and I see someone else riding, they are much more likely to get a wave.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I dont' wave at everyone I pass with my car, nor when walking. What's this stuff about cyclists and waving, I just don't understand. Wave, don't wave, it doesn't matter at all.

If it's comfortable for me to take my hand off the bar (usually I don't want to), AND I think the other rider is actually looking at me, AND I'm in a friendly mood, I'll wave. I won't ever say hi or such because who can hear that sort of stuff on the road? Hell, people don't usually hear me when I yell.


----------



## darkdream (Feb 26, 2012)

Cyclist do not seem anywhere near as wave happy as motorcyclist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

rider9 said:


> I usually acknowledge the other riders in our area. Most of the time, they respond positively. Even the ones who are definitely out for a serious training ride have acknowledged my wave.
> 
> My wave usually consists of moving my fingers and nodding.
> 
> It takes nothing to do this and it makes the ride more pleasant. Hey, I even wave to drivers who yield for me.


I don't intiate waves to other cyclists but will usually respond with brief eye-contact and a nod. 

I generally do wave to courteous drivers who yield to me or even signal their intentions regarding lane changes etc. both when riding and when driving.

For example today on my ride a car was broken down in front of me the bike lane, the vehicle approaching in the traffic lane slowed and flashed his brights signalling for me to go in front of him, I waved in acknowledgement.

The only interactions that get awkward are when people "yield" to me in cases where it's clearly unsafe for me to proceed -- like guys who stop when they have right of way and I have a yield-sign or stop-sign and try to wave me across multiple lanes of traffic out of turn. I only accept offers to proceed out-of-turn if the driver giving the signal is the only other vehicle I could possibly interact with.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Wave. Don't wave. Be happy if people wave back. Don't get pissed at the ones who don't wave back. You're on you're bike, that's happiness right there!


----------



## hsiaoty (Feb 9, 2012)

Experienced cyclists, at least those that I've seen, are usually quite focused and don't really bother.
What annoys me are those kids trying to race you on their hipster bikes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

darkdream said:


> Cyclist do not seem anywhere near as wave happy as motorcyclist.


this seems to be true, but where i live i see many more cyclists than moto riders. when i'm on my moto (DRZSM) i tend to wave to guys on sport bikes and other SM riders, but i completely ignore HD riders. most of them don't seem to be paying much attention to the road/oncoming traffic anyway.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Wave. Don't wave. Be happy if people wave back. Don't get pissed at the ones who don't wave back. You're on you're bike, that's happiness right there!


+1

I usually just give a nod. 

I found Mtbkers a happier bunch and they do acknowledge you. On the road, most do acknowledge. But some don't, and it is ok ... they are just not as happy ... I think ...

I suspect the reason is on the road you do a long climb and, at the top, yes, you do get to go down, but it is just no where as good compared to going down off-road ... :thumbsup: ...

Me? I just like cycling ...  ... in the dry.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Who the hell wants to wave at people? I am happy most of these dipshi+$ hold their line and dont run into me. Once I go by you can just keep on going and I will worry about the next waving idiot coming my way.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I found Mtbkers a happier bunch and they do acknowledge you. On the road, most do acknowledge. But some don't, and it is ok ... they are just not as happy ... I think ...


On the contrary, I am happiest when I am in the zone and don't even notice other road users who aren't encroaching or in danger of encroaching on my space.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Jones said:


> On the contrary, I am happiest when I am* in the zone* and don't even notice other road users who aren't encroaching or in danger of encroaching on my space.


This, I can relate to. I use different wording, like "getting in a rhythm" or "keeping a rhythm" where I'm essentially in a cruising mode, with nothing of consequence in sight to change it. 

But generally, I acknowledge others with a nod and fingers raised.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

i have noticed a slight nod of the head as i pass by the more serious riders....

and i just nod my head down in return...

It's like they relate to others who are just as serious as they are... sort of in their "level" 

i don't get anything from other riders...(teenagers, couples on bikes, etc) but do you really expect it from them?

you'e right on the motorcycling part... when i did ride my sportbike i got nod all of the time from every form of rider... it never failed..... sort of like a totally separate world out there...


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I rarely wave, but I do nod my head in recognition a lot if I make eye contact. If I pass I usually say hi also, unless I am just going too much faster, then it's just not going to work. You can't always take your hands off the handlebar also.


----------



## windswept_too (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't wave, don't say hi and always be courteous. 

If saying hi makes you feel better then you're doing it for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

drodrigueznyc said:


> ...
> you'e right on the motorcycling part... when i did ride my sportbike i got nod all of the time from every form of rider... it never failed..... sort of like a totally separate world out there...


It is because you only need to twist your wrist and occasionally put your foot or 2 down an inch or so ... and some finger work.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Jan 2, 2008)

Either throw "The V" (looks like a "piece sign" with the palm facing you) or "The Merckx". If you don't know either, just keep your head down and pedal. Hopefully the other rider will just think your riding too hard to acknowledge anything/anyone else, and you're not really a spicebush. (haha @ autocorrect)


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

I wave or nod, it depends, if im in the zone and getting a really good flow going then NO but if im just cruzin along then yea why not.........at leat a nod to the cyclists I see on the same trail route day after day


----------



## Jimmy_Bar (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't wave but I always give the friendly head nod, if I make eye contact with the rider.


----------



## tate (Sep 19, 2011)

i try and wave to people..im not surpised that more often then not i dont get a wave back. people nowadays just dont seem to want to be bothered. thats just the way it is now.


----------



## batwings (May 15, 2010)

I'll usually wave or give a nod if we make eye contact.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

I ride a motorcycle and now I ride the bike as well. Not all motorcyclists wave at you. The Harley guys don't wave at sport bikes and sport bikes don't wave at scooters, there are exceptions but I am talking in general.

I guess same thing goes with bikes I don't care if somebody waves at me or not, if I receive a nod then I give a nod. Most of the time I am busy checking out bikes and their gear and rest of the time I am busy enjoying my own ride )


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I usually get a nod or a little wave from Italian riders, and many say "Ciao" "Salve" or "Bon di"! My favorite was a young lady who shouted "Ehi la!" She was clearly having a good ride.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

dandar said:


> I'm new to the sport, was going up a hill a group of teen passed me not one even nodded to me. On motorcycles you usually wave to the other rider, nothing crazy just simple stick your hand out under the handlebars and eye contact. Seems like bikers who have an awful opinion may be the nicer crowd, or is there something that I'm missing?



I usually send up a flare........


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

'Round here cyclists acknowledge each other.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I wave if possible.. If I'm in the middle of a hard interval or climbing I can't always spare the hand.. but I'll nod in their direction. Otherwise I wave.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill2 said:


> I usually get a nod or a little wave from Italian riders, and many say "Ciao" "Salve" or "Bon di"! My favorite was a young lady who shouted "Ehi la!" She was clearly having a good ride.


Ehi La? whats that mean? Google translate gave me "hey the" so I assume its wrong


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Usually wave*

90%.

We are in it together, to some extent.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

I usually don't wave, but I will on occasion flare both nostrils at once just to let the other guy know that I'm not a man to be trifled with.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Speaking of nostrils, I did blow a rocket on someone this morning who failed to acknolwedge me. Of course, he was approaching from behind and had latched on to my wheel unbeknownst to me. I felt kinda bad.

And this brings up the point that there are two types of acknowledgement -- coming the other way, and passing acknowledgment. I usually to a finger-lift wave at approaching cyclists, but don't put too much effort into it. The anti-acknolwedgers I think are funny are the ones who pass 1 foot away (I'm usually the passee, not the passor) and don't even respond to my "how's it going."


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

tystevens said:


> Speaking of nostrils, I did blow a rocket on someone this morning who failed to acknolwedge me. Of course, he was approaching from behind and had latched on to my wheel unbeknownst to me. I felt kinda bad.
> 
> And this brings up the point that there are two types of acknowledgement -- coming the other way, and passing acknowledgment. I usually to a finger-lift wave at approaching cyclists, but don't put too much effort into it. The anti-acknolwedgers I think are funny are the ones who pass 1 foot away (I'm usually the passee, not the passor) and don't even respond to my "how's it going."



It sounds like, had you known, you probably would have adjusted your fire co-ordinance  !


If I'm in the middle of a long hill I'm probably pretty focused on my 'hill-yoga/reverse breathing' routine to notice anyone, especially if I decide to do the hill in a gear higher than I normally do.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm focused when I ride. My legs are screaming at me to stop, but I try to simply focus on the road. Usually I don't even know if the riders going in the other direction waved at me or not. And yeah hipsters are annoying, but what really annoys me is roadie riders who play leap frog. If you're gonna pass me, it doesn't bother me at all, but don't slow down 500m ahead of me, and then get annoyed when I have to pass you. I haven't even changed my speed. Worst yet is when those riders try to slipstream of you, and sling shot themselves 1000m ahead, only to be passed again because their legs gave out on the next hill. Ugggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll give a little nod and smile (especially if it's a cute woman), and if I'm on the hoods, I might give a thumbs-up. On the drops, I might extend my finger out to the side in a sort of half-wave.

I get about a 75% return rate on my greetings. The ones who ignore me are mostly male, under 30, riding a Madone and wearing team kits.


----------



## jpatkinson (Jun 10, 2007)

There are too many cyclists around here to even THINK about waving. It never crosses my mind. If someone waved at me, I would nod, but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

This issue seems like something that noobs get conflicting advice on. I can't say where from, but I feel like it's often stressed that cyclists need to acklowledge each other, so I try, but it's pretty rare someone else initiates and I end up feeling like an idiot.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I usually wave, finger wave from the bars, or head nod without any expectation of any greeting in return. You can only control what you do, not what others do.

If you can't wave and hold your line at the same time, then you need to ride more.


----------



## slomaro3.4 (Apr 21, 2012)

Give a head nod, I agree with the fact that if you want people to say hi and be friendly, you may need to initiate.


----------



## edurancex (Apr 27, 2012)

I wave.... its a motorcycling habit.


----------



## ajm_venge (Apr 22, 2012)

Around here, roadies generally don't acknowledge each other when riding. However, we're all friendly in places where we converge. It's different in MTB where, because of proximity when passing each other, it's not unusual to acknowledge each other with a "good morning".


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

Most of my rides have been quiet and rarely see other riders. But lately with the weather getting nicer I'm seeing more riders. I take the time to say hello but most of the riders seem to focused on cycling and don't say anything back or acknowledge the greeting. It doesn't bother me and I keep on cycling. 

I'll be the one saying hello if i see you out there.....


----------



## midschool22 (May 3, 2012)

tazzmacd said:


> I generally nod if I catch their eye. If not I don't worry about it.


I do this too.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

ive wonder if there was some code bikers had about acknowledging one another, i guess not. some do and some dont. ive had people ignore me on a slow climb when i say "good morning"
i started acknowledging all riders with a head nod now, and i try to guess if they will nod back.


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

When i started riding i felt the same way as you did but i figure out how to make sure they acknowledge you, RIDE FASTER THAN THEM, HARDER THAN THEM... then since they are all pro and being doing it for years they will get right behind you while you pedaling super fast sweating balls breathing hard and they will look at you they will nod then pass you. Some will even spit on the ground in front of you to clean your path. Just dont forget to keep riding hard after they pass you and run laps around you at 27mph or more.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

If its someone I know well then I'll throw a wave their way. Usually I just give the head nod though since its easier and more low key then a full on wave.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

philipw33 said:


> ive wonder if there was some code bikers had about acknowledging one another, i guess not. some do and some dont. ive had people ignore me on a slow climb when i say "good morning"
> i started acknowledging all riders with a head nod now, and i try to guess if they will nod back.



*Obey The Rules.*

Velominati › The Rules


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

darkdream said:


> Cyclist do not seem anywhere near as wave happy as motorcyclist.


I saw a harley driver ball it up in a corner on the Tail of The Dragon highway because he thought it would be a good idea to wave to an oncoming motorcycle.


----------



## Kennyo (Jun 19, 2010)

With the motorcyclists and bicyclists both, I think it's really funny to imagine this: "Hey, there's this elite brotherhood that makes people cool. I'm acknowledging that you are part of that brotherhood, thus making you really cool. Please acknowledge me so I can be cool too. I didn't shell out for all this get-up for nothing, you know." 

I know it isn't really that way with a lot of riders, but I enjoy imagining people thinking it just the same. People get into hobbies for different reasons, but you can't deny that this is in there somewhere too.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Fun riding here in summer as there are so many foreign tourists. You say "Ciao" and they might say "Hallo!" for instance. Sunday on Stelvio I said "Salve" to one guy and he said "Salvos" back. Also had many motorcyclists and motorists nod or wave.


----------



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

dandar said:


> I'm new to the sport, was going up a hill a group of teen passed me not one even nodded to me. On motorcycles you usually wave to the other rider, nothing crazy just simple stick your hand out under the handlebars and eye contact. Seems like bikers who have an awful opinion may be the nicer crowd, or is there something that I'm missing?


Well I'm not familiar with cyclist etiquette, but keep in mind they were teenagers. Most teenagers aren't going to really acknowledge you if they're in the middle of doing their own thing ya know? Think about when you were a teenager. Did you go past people saying hello? Probably not... Because that's kinda something adults do. Am I making sense?


----------



## jbond007m3 (Jan 26, 2012)

I notice if people are passing me they dont say anything, maybe because they dont want to startle me. I do the same as i have been startled before.

Some people in the sport in my age group (20's) particularly are rather competitive with random cyclist. Sometimes people pass me really quick and dont say anything, then when they slow back down from their showoff sprint and i pass them they say hello.
At least thats the impression i get sometimes.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

jbond007m3 said:


> I notice if people are passing me they dont say anything, maybe because they dont want to startle me. I do the same as i have been startled before.
> 
> Some people in the sport in my age group (20's) particularly are rather competitive with random cyclist. Sometimes people pass me really quick and dont say anything, then when they slow back down from their showoff sprint and i pass them they say hello.
> At least thats the impression i get sometimes.


Is it really competitive if that's only one person's perception and they're the only one trying?


----------



## jbond007m3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, thats why I put the disclaimer in at the end. Its just what I think they are thinking. little voice in their head "Im gonna blow by this guy and leave him in my dust because he's not as fast as me" 2 miles later when their legs are fried and i pass em "oh hey its that guy again, i guess i wil show a little respect, 'Hello"
I know it sounds silly but its just a quick opinion i came up with.


----------

